# From NL: NDAs expiring on the 2nd of March



## pedro (Feb 21, 2012)

Over at NL we read:

"20th We've hearing of NDAs expiring on the 2nd of March.
Now we also hear of a 5D3 (and only a 5D3) spec for a launch on the 2nd
22MP, 6fps, 61 focus points (41 cross) same as 1DX system
100-25600 Basic ISO 1024k dots LCD display 3:2 wide (or 3.2" ?)
Best Video quality in a DSLR.
After several different suggestions pointing to the start of March I'm wondering if we will indeed get an announcement on the 2nd. Fridays are not a traditional day for announcements, but perhaps we will see a 5D3 celebrating 25 years of EOS?"

http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_5d3.html


----------



## te4o (Feb 21, 2012)

great "news", pedro! Just a week to go!


----------



## Ricku (Feb 21, 2012)

*22MP*, 6fps, 61 focus points *(41 cross) same as 1DX system*
100-25600 Basic ISO 1024k dots LCD display 3:2 wide (or 3.2" ?)

I LIKE.

But it is still too early to celebrate..


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 21, 2012)

I read this last night (UK time).

For me, those are desirable specs - if dual CF card slot is added and that nice BG.
As has been pointed out, it is only a week away, so we are likely to get a lot more leak out before then.

I appreciate CR guy is in Ecuador testing his new 5D3/X   - but he has remained some what quiet over the last few days, posting non '5D' stuff almost as a diversion.

I'm hoping he's enjoying those 30+mp pictures from his 5DX and that 1DX AF on his 5D3 8)

Bet he'll be back for next week just as it all gets really busy.


----------



## Chuck Alaimo (Feb 21, 2012)

pedro said:


> Over at NL we read:
> 
> "20th We've hearing of NDAs expiring on the 2nd of March.
> Now we also hear of a 5D3 (and only a 5D3) spec for a launch on the 2nd
> ...



me likes! Now I guess the its just a matter of, when would this beast be available (and for how much!!!!)


----------



## mathino (Feb 21, 2012)

Great news ! Great specs ! Let's hope those specs are on spot. I'll buy such a body this year


----------



## daveswan (Feb 21, 2012)

Ha, great birthday pressie ;D


----------



## JerryFish (Feb 21, 2012)

Sounds great.... but I don't see that post on NL. Did they take it down?


----------



## decltype (Feb 21, 2012)

JerryFish said:


> Sounds great.... but I don't see that post on NL. Did they take it down?



http://www.northlight-images.co.uk/cameras/Canon_5d3.html <-- It's right there, underneath the "2012 February" heading


----------



## bigblue1ca (Feb 21, 2012)

Picsfor said:


> I appreciate CR guy is in Ecuador testing his new 5D3/X



Unfortunately according to CR's Facebook post dated, Feb 20, 2012, 2:12 PM (Central) it looks like he had to cut his trip short.

_"Leaving Ecuador tonight to attend to a matter at home, disappointed, but I'll be back."_


----------



## Picsfor (Feb 21, 2012)

bigblue1ca said:


> Picsfor said:
> 
> 
> > I appreciate CR guy is in Ecuador testing his new 5D3/X
> ...



Oh, that's not good - let's hope it's only Canon wanting their cameras back. :-\


----------



## Z (Feb 21, 2012)

pedro said:


> ... Best Video quality in a DSLR ...



Assuming the 5D III will be announced in the next month or two, would Canon really trump the video on the 1D X before its release?


----------



## tt (Feb 21, 2012)

Z said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > ... Best Video quality in a DSLR ...
> ...



Possibly - Canon themselves said that there were compromises to the video from the 1DX - it is a sports photographers camera in part - the Ethernet port had a trade off in terms of connections for video - and this was said at the time of launch.


1/2 March aligns v. well with anniversary dates, and NL is saying it confidently about NDA - there should be some people with NDA's that can at least head nod to the date of NDA lifting if asked.

With that in mind - if McNally, Mautner and others were the Nikon release photogs - who would be drumming the photography kit beat for Canon on the 5D Mark III launch?
With that ethernet port not needed as much as other features in the 5D mk III, they could give some better video features there in terms of I/O ports (and there is improvement to be made on the 5D, see what the D800 has for a starter).


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Feb 21, 2012)

With only a little over a week until March 2, the specs from leaks will firm up. The NL rumored specs are exactly what I have been anticipating, similar sensor, 1/2 - 1 stop better high ISO in raw(something I implied from the jpeg rating of 25600), and better autofocus. 

If Canon is going to stick to the same original price of $2800, we are not going to see a revolution, more like a FF 7D set of features.

I'd order one immediately, merely because I can't justify a 1DX.


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 21, 2012)

Z said:


> pedro said:
> 
> 
> > ... Best Video quality in a DSLR ...
> ...



Of course they would since the $7000 1DX isn't so much the cheap little video DSLR and once you add things to make it work better the price on it becomes quite high. They need a 5D2-type cam with top video. The 1DX is about super speed for stills, for sports, PJ work and then it also has nice video which is important. But it doesn't rely on video to sell. If it needs to then it is already something they should give up on on an not even bother releasing.


----------



## well_dunno (Feb 21, 2012)

Also, I do imagine Olympic games were one of the considerations for 1DX - more aimed at photojournalism...


----------



## april (Feb 21, 2012)

pedro said:


> Over at NL we read:
> 
> "20th We've hearing of NDAs expiring on the 2nd of March.
> Now we also hear of a 5D3 (and only a 5D3) spec for a launch on the 2nd
> ...


----------



## mathino (Feb 22, 2012)

> this spec would be very nice and very much welcome for me but thinking of 61 pt. AF plus 6 fps I doubt this will happen as this will greatly affect the sales of 1dx. I recon that if 61 pt AF will be put on the a 5d upgrade then we'll get a low fps with it.



Why not ? If you check: native ISO is half of 1D-X, FPS is half of 1D-X - so I doubt it would affect sales of 1D-X. Professional photogs (sports, wildlife, bird guys) need such high FPS and good-high-ISO body. And market for 1D-X (as for all 1D series) is a lot smaller than for 5D Mk III (or whatever it will be).

Canon just can push the price a little higher - around 3000 USD (and no, this will not be competitor to D800 - it is a completly differnet camera). Prices for new 5D Mk II here in Slovakia are around 1800 € so I can imagine new one selling at 2500-2800 € with those specs.

Putting in such features like this pro AF and 6 FPS is wise:
- 7D users would be tempted because of high ISO capabilities and FF
- 5D Mk II users would be tempted because of pro AF, better high ISO and more FPS
- Canon would earn a lot of money, because such body will be selling like crazy (unless you want zilion Mpx)
- and introducing high Mpx body (a split in the line/new line) later will gain even more customers

That are my 0.02 cents.

P.S.:
There was a price increase for 5D Mk II - it was at 1770 € like 2 week ago - now at 1800 € - I really do not know if it indicates something. Just wnated to share that info with you.


----------



## YellowJersey (Feb 22, 2012)

Picsfor said:


> I appreciate CR guy is in Ecuador testing his new 5D3/X   - but he has remained some what quiet over the last few days, posting non '5D' stuff almost as a diversion.
> 
> I'm hoping he's enjoying those 30+mp pictures from his 5DX and that 1DX AF on his 5D3 8)
> 
> Bet he'll be back for next week just as it all gets really busy.



Idle fact or cold hard speculation?


----------



## Waterdonkey (Feb 22, 2012)

Um, what is a NDA? ???


----------



## unfocused (Feb 22, 2012)

Waterdonkey said:


> Um, what is a NDA? ???



Non-disclosure agreement. Agreement that you will honor any media embargo and not go blabbing things around.


----------



## SomeGuyInNewJersey (Feb 22, 2012)

I wonder if Apples rumored announcement of an iPad 3 on March may affect Canons choice of timing on the 5d3 announcement?

Rumors on rumors of rumors affecting other rumors I know... but just a thought.

Even though not a dslr camera and iPad 3 release would certainly overload all the tech media for a couple fo days around it... 

Maybe thats why a Canon date of the Friday is being thrown around. Either Canon (or just the rumor people) think Canon get in a few days before Apple so they can get some publicity on the 5d3 before Apple talk fills every tech website, newspaper column and other media slots...

As I say just a thought... Idle speculation... nothing more...


----------



## moreorless (Feb 22, 2012)

mathino said:


> > this spec would be very nice and very much welcome for me but thinking of 61 pt. AF plus 6 fps I doubt this will happen as this will greatly affect the sales of 1dx. I recon that if 61 pt AF will be put on the a 5d upgrade then we'll get a low fps with it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I'd add that the 1DX seems more obviously focused on those sports, jurno, wildlife users than the 1Ds Mk3 was. The latters problem was I'd say that because it was also partly aimed at the studio/landscape market alot of those users didnt need its extra features so just bought a 5D mk2 instead.


----------



## te4o (Feb 22, 2012)

dilbert, could you post the link to this "D800 only on tripod" info, this is smth I have been expecting with the high MP bodies. Are there reviewers already?


----------



## waving_odd (Feb 22, 2012)

te4o said:


> dilbert, could you post the link to this "D800 only on tripod" info, this is smth I have been expecting with the high MP bodies. Are there reviewers already?



http://www.nikonusa.com/en_US/o/Y6wrkA9OU_z04IreazIXl_22UII/PDF/D800_TechnicalGuide_En.pdf

"..._At the high resolutions offered by the D800/D800E, even the slightest camera motion can result in blur. The technique revealed in this section minimizes blur through a combination of live view photography and a tripod_..."


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 22, 2012)

LOL that will upset a few wedding photographers

Landscape / billboard printers will be in heaven


----------



## LetTheRightLensIn (Feb 22, 2012)

dilbert said:


> I'm hoping for 20-somethinig MP ... the Nikon camp is currently in a dither because Nikon is saying that need to use it with a tripod nearly all the time! lolz



And what of the 7D? 60d? 50d? Nobody ever uses them hand-held? Hah, they all have higher photosite density than the D800!


----------



## wickidwombat (Feb 22, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping for 20-somethinig MP ... the Nikon camp is currently in a dither because Nikon is saying that need to use it with a tripod nearly all the time! lolz
> ...



shhhhh dont go ruining a good story with crazy stuff like facts


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 22, 2012)

moreorless said:


> I'd add that the 1DX seems more obviously focused on those sports, jurno, wildlife users than the 1Ds Mk3 was. The latters problem was I'd say that because it was also partly aimed at the studio/landscape market alot of those users didnt need its extra features so just bought a 5D mk2 instead.



The 1d4 was the body for sports and wildlife shooter

The 1Ds3 was for studio and landscape as you say. The 1Ds3 has a lot of extra features over and above the 5D2. The headline feature was of course the AF with everyone latching on to the number of AF points etc.

However there are a lot of little features on the 1Ds3 that dont get into the reviews - such as the ability to select up to 8 af points for metering, metering on the af point rather than the centre point and so on.

Other minor things for landscapers might be the 7 shot bracketing

Plus of course the standard series 1 benefites such as weatherpoofing, dual cards etc


----------



## moreorless (Feb 22, 2012)

briansquibb said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > I'd add that the 1DX seems more obviously focused on those sports, jurno, wildlife users than the 1Ds Mk3 was. The latters problem was I'd say that because it was also partly aimed at the studio/landscape market alot of those users didnt need its extra features so just bought a 5D mk2 instead.
> ...



The 1Ds Mk3 did clearly have alot of features that werent obviously aimed at the landscape/studio market though such as the relatively high FPS and advanced AF. Seemed to me like it was partly aimed at the jurno/sport/wildlife market aswell for those shooters who needed the benefits of a larger sensor at the expense of some FPS.

The 1DX seems much more focused on its target market so its likely that more of that market will be less willing to give up its features for a cheaper 5Dmk3/X.


----------



## moreorless (Feb 22, 2012)

LetTheRightLensIn said:


> dilbert said:
> 
> 
> > I'm hoping for 20-somethinig MP ... the Nikon camp is currently in a dither because Nikon is saying that need to use it with a tripod nearly all the time! lolz
> ...



Shutter speeds are going to be lower on a D800 at similar ISO's and similar DOF's to crop bodies though arent they?


----------



## tt (Feb 22, 2012)

SomeGuyInNewJersey said:


> I wonder if Apples rumored announcement of an iPad 3 on March may affect Canons choice of timing on the 5d3 announcement?



Apple usually gives out invites to events about a week before and uses Tuesdays for the events most often ( a good press day). 
Launching something on ipad3 announcent day would be a big marketing fail. 
(eg last launch several UK papers gave front page coverage - Apple has truly gone mainstream). 
As an anniversary date an a quiet period Canon should have a good announcement. 
There's lots of stories to file once they do as it allows both launch details, product info and comparison pieces. 

We'll know lots by 2nd March. And maybe a lot of people rechecking local shops to see if they'll do preorders once the details have come through.


----------



## Nostrada (Feb 22, 2012)

moreorless said:


> LetTheRightLensIn said:
> 
> 
> > dilbert said:
> ...



One other thing: the DOF on a crop body, even at the same f-stop, will be greater than on a FF body, so I would assume this helps minimise the effects of high photosite density and make the image appear sharper, simply because more of it is in focus.


----------



## briansquibb (Feb 22, 2012)

Nostrada said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...



... or a messier bg blur


----------



## Kernuak (Feb 22, 2012)

Nostrada said:


> moreorless said:
> 
> 
> > LetTheRightLensIn said:
> ...


Only if the field of view is identical. If taken from the same spot with the same setup (and therefore a different field of view), then the full frame actually has greater DoF.


----------

